# Teaching course in Dubai



## Dubai_AD (May 15, 2011)

Hello ALL,

My wife is interested in pursuing teaching course. Please could anyone provide information on courses in Dubai (both distance learning as well as regular)?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Dubai_AD (May 15, 2011)

please could anyone provide details?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Google?
assuming this has failed you try knowledge village or one of the ads frequesntly down the side of this page.............


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are many universities in Dubai. Best to go to each one and weight them against what your wife wishes to teach and where to see what degree and accredation will be the best for her in her future, not just her time in Dubai (as usually this is a short stop for most people).


----------

